# Unsafe stable or am I being over protective?



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Horses will hurt themselves no matter what. You can't prevent it, it just happens. It sounds like your BO is helpful and will work to fix things, which is a very good thing. I can't really tell you if the stable is unsafe or not as I don't know how it looks. But you do also need to understand that even in a padded stall a horse will find a way to hurt itself.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

The rocks sticks and leaky roof aren't cause for alarm either?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

pineapplepastures said:


> The rocks sticks and leaky roof aren't cause for alarm either?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have yet to find a barn roof that doesn't leak somewhere, heck the barn I'm at in both of my horses' stalls there are leaks. I have been trying to get the BO to get them fixed (long story but basically the BO stinks and doesn't care but I can't afford to move) so the fact that your BO got something to fix the leaks is good. As far as the sticks and rocks, sticks shouldn't hurt anything, and as long as the rocks aren't excessive and super sharp I wouldn't worry about them. In fact some people even add gravel to their pasture to help toughen and strengthen their horses hooves!

ETA The barn I'm at is very new, the barn was only built a few years ago.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

you can rake the rocks and sticks out. The roof is a problem but if you BO is trying to fix it, I'd give her a little time and a second chance. She may have just not known that it needed fixed


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you think there is something in his stall, go in there, run your hand etc around the wall, 
take a rake, rake the stall floor and look. If you find something sharp on the wall, hammer it down the barn is wood. If its metal and torn , show it to the barn owner so it can be repaired.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

be careful. the horse world is small, and even smaller on an island. So, to the best of your ability, keep relations good, and do not cast blame unless you are very sure as to where it belongs.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> be careful. the horse world is small, and even smaller on an island. So, to the best of your ability, keep relations good, and do not cast blame unless you are very sure as to where it belongs.


I know this, I don't want it to sound like I'm blaming anyone. Especially since my BO has been nothing short of amazing to me. I realize I'm acting like he's made of glass but I can't help feeling upset when I keep finding him injured. Basically the point of this thread was only to see if I'm over reacting and seek advice from the forum members.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My horses are kept in all weather footing private pens with full electric and brand new custom made 12 by 12 stalls with all smooth edges and soft stall and they still put rips in their blankets and get little nicks. Don't ask me how but they do!
A horse wakes up in the morning thinking about 2 things - where is my next meal and how can I kill myself?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

No one is gonna blame you for being over protective. Heck, I found a 2cm sore on my horse just behind his flank and almost freaked out. He must've laid down on top of a rock or something and rubbed the skin raw, that's all I can think of. But it wasn't bleeding or weeping, and I was still a concerned mother!

Your stable sounds like it may need a little work, but sounds pretty safe to me. Stevenson has some good advice for checking how he could be hurting himself. You've always got to think outside the box with horses - the sores on his bum, are they in a spot where they could be explained by him scratching on the wall of his stable? The cut on his knee, could it be from another hoof, maybe when he was trying to get up?

I'd hold out a bit longer before worrying about changing barns. Your BO sounds like they're going out of their way to help you and your horse, and a lot of places don't have that!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You _have_ justifiable reason to be concerned, but _don't_ jump ship or freak just yet.

So far when matters of a leaky roof were brought to the attention of the BO it was addressed and fixed quickly, with a dry clean stall added.
The sticks and stones in his paddock could be the cause of a cut knee, not from getting up but going down and rolling. Grab a rake, wheelbarrow and see if you can make a difference in his paddock...rocks also gravitate to the surface so rock pick when you get a chance walking outside...

As for the stall, look for any nails, screws, broken edge on a board, a place he rubs or bumps against going in or out, look in his paddock too... take a hammer and fix those areas and let the BO know what you discovered and that you put it right.

Horses_ do_ bang themselves up on the darnedest things. Being vigilant about your horses surroundings just lessens those incidents from happening.

Your BO knowing you watch closely also will be watching your horse and his surroundings more closely than say the absentee owner...

As long as matters are corrected or seen to as they happen, food and water is plentiful, a stall dry and clean... a caring staff and neat environment I think you can relax and watch some.
If things continue on and your horse is always in "trouble" or the one having the troubles... then it is time to move on...till then be vigilant in your care and attentiveness to the details of his life and environment.

Good luck.
:wink:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned. Maybe ask to have your horses stall moved? 

As for nics, bumps and bruises?... Horses DO that. They roll on stuff, scratch themselves on sharp things, their friends chomp on them and of course they find the most obscure things to ding themselves up with. Some are WAY more accident prone then others! I'd do a quick once over of the areas he stays in. 

The rocks and sticks... Is it normal for you area? Otherwise there may not be much you can do. Just rake them up and toss them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

"You can wrap a horse in bubble wrap or quilt batting and put him in a padded stall to keep him from injuring himself and he will eat the padding, colic and die." Said to me by an old trainer more than 30 years ago. The more years I spend around horses, the more true it gets. 

You live on a volcanic island, it's going to have rocks in his run. In Hawaii it's not surprising if there are rocks and sticks in his outdoor run, the shock would be if there were not. Your best defense there has already been suggested, rock pick every time you go out. Lave can be sharp as a razor because it's basically glass shards and make for some gawd awful cuts (ask me about going barefoot in Oahu when I was a kid). I'd check his stall for anything that might cut him or nick him but I'd be really thinking the lava rock in his run is probably a more likely culprit. 

I have a boarder who is JUST like you with her gelding, she'll come get me and tell me Po has a cut and is bleeding. When she shows me the cut, I fix it, give him a kiss and her a hug and just keep on taking care of the horses. Most of the time, his "cut" is a little ding that has the fur knocked off of it and if it ever bled it wasn't more than a drop or 2. BUT he's her baby and I know it, so I take care of his booboos and try to help her become less of a worried mommy. Sounds like your BO is doing pretty much the same for you.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> "You can wrap a horse in bubble wrap or quilt batting and put him in a padded stall to keep him from injuring himself and he will eat the padding, colic and die." Said to me by an old trainer more than 30 years ago. The more years I spend around horses, the more true it gets.
> 
> You live on a volcanic island, it's going to have rocks in his run. In Hawaii it's not surprising if there are rocks and sticks in his outdoor run, the shock would be if there were not. Your best defense there has already been suggested, rock pick every time you go out. Lave can be sharp as a razor because it's basically glass shards and make for some gawd awful cuts (ask me about going barefoot in Oahu when I was a kid). I'd check his stall for anything that might cut him or nick him but I'd be really thinking the lava rock in his run is probably a more likely culprit.
> 
> I have a boarder who is JUST like you with her gelding, she'll come get me and tell me Po has a cut and is bleeding. When she shows me the cut, I fix it, give him a kiss and her a hug and just keep on taking care of the horses. Most of the time, his "cut" is a little ding that has the fur knocked off of it and if it ever bled it wasn't more than a drop or 2. BUT he's her baby and I know it, so I take care of his booboos and try to help her become less of a worried mommy. Sounds like your BO is doing pretty much the same for you.


It always kills me when I see people freaking over a little scratch or missing hair on their horse. They doctor it twice a day and put all sorts of things on it. Meanwhile if they, or even their child, had an equivalent injury they'd hardly throw a bandaid and maybe some bacitracin on it. Once a volunteer taped gauze to a half inch by half inch scrape. I removed it and the hair gone and a few specs of blood. I bet peeling the tape off his fur probably hurt more then the cut itself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

> I have a boarder who is JUST like you with her gelding, she'll come get me and tell me Po has a cut and is bleeding. When she shows me the cut, I fix it, give him a kiss and her a hug and just keep on taking care of the horses. Most of the time, his "cut" is a little ding that has the fur knocked off of it and if it ever bled it wasn't more than a drop or 2. BUT he's her baby and I know it, so I take care of his booboos and try to help her become less of a worried mommy. Sounds like your BO is doing pretty much the same for you.


I cringe at how much that sounds like me lol I know I need to take a chill pill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

pineapplepastures said:


> I cringe at how much that sounds like me lol I know I need to take a chill pill.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! You may work your way through it and you may not. My boarder never will. I actually cringe at the thought of her having a baby.......brrrr, poor kid will be at the doc's everyday. In the meantime though, her horse is one of the most loved horses around, is handled a lot and has a great temperament because of it. So, I'd rather see her worry about him than to ignore him. At least if she's worrying, she's spending time with him. :lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I was like you once with my boy. Granted, he had/has special needs so I keep a very close eye on him, but I've gotten a lot better at it. 

Like everyone said, the vest thing to do is go pick his run. I pick mine every day because I self board, and I'll pick up any large rocks or sticks while doing so. Rocks will pop up all the time, especially after rain. No one put them there, that was just nature. 

As far as any cuts, that is a horse's favorite hobby. They're big bums looking for a good scratching post, or to pick a fight with another horse. Henny is constantly injuring himself. I chalk it up to him being a giant gangly baby(almost 2). And he is VERY clumsy. He leans a little to the left :wink:

Sounds like your BO is doing a great job taking care of your horse and putting you at ease. I'd stay, if I were you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

No hoof, no horse--no roof, no building. I just put a new roof on our house. NEXT year it's the barn, and the next year it's the 4-car garage that will get a new roof. At LEAST I have moved my hay and straw to the middle and north bc it's the south side that is the worst. I have tarped the south side of the loft to keep my animals dry and it will hold until next year.
REALLY, IMHO the roof should NOT leak on your horse's bedding. I guess you should walk the turnout and talk to the BO about who needs to fix that. Since my horses are in the back yard I know every inch of my horse's 4 acre turnout. I spent 14 years paying for a turnout and a shelter and I picked up every bit of garbage from the farm's former garbage pile that was the area I rented. It was clean of debris when I left and he put cattle out there, but I found glass and metal and styrafoam that worked it's way up through the soil. Rocks and sticks are no big deal.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Some horses are like some folks, they'll injure themselves on anything.

If you can't see any sharp edges in his stall that might be causing the injuries, then it could be the rocks in his run. Are the rocks sharp or very large? If so, then I'd pick them up whenever I was out there, but if they aren't sharp or large I wouldn't worry about it. I wouldn't worry about the sticks at all.

Your BO is working with you to keep you happy. That's a huge deal right there. As others have said, most folks who've been around horses for a very long time don't get too stressed about little cuts and scrapes because they _do_ happen...all the time...to _every_ horse in the world LOL. I have a horse that has hair missing in a new spot almost every day. I usually never find where he lost it either.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sounds like your BO is trying to help
I wouldn't be happy about a leaky roof - but she's fixing it and did replace your shavings
Rocks and sticks are always going to be there. If they're sharp and loose then rake them away if its a small area.
Don't beat yourself up for being a worrier - I would rather someone like you than the sort of people who look at their horses once a day from the fence, count they have the right number of legs and walk away content with that


----------

